# Alternative zum Hintergrund-Radiergummi-Werkzeug?



## DataFox (19. März 2009)

Hey Leute

also ich habe es nun hingekriegt bei einem JPEG den Hintergrund mit dem Hintergrund-Radiergummi-Werkzeug weg zu radieren. Ich sehe das Schachbrett-Muster was für mich bedeutet: "Transparent!"

Ich habe eine Grafik die ich in ein PNG mit Alphatransparenz umwandeln will, und in dem Foto ist mein Objekt der Begierde, das später das PNG icon werden soll.

Dieses Hintergrund-Radiergummi-Werkzeug ist ja ganz witzig, aber ich suche eher sowas wie einen "Pinsel", das "Transparenz aufmalt". Ich will die Transparenz einfach drauf malen als wäre es eine Farbe. Versteht ihr? Also mit einem ganz normalen Brush o.ä.

Das Hintergrund-Radiergummi-Werkzeug versucht irgendwie "schlau" zu sein und ratzelt von alleine alles weg, was die gleiche Farbe wie im Mittelpunkt hat. Das Ergebnis ist ganz schön fleckig und unsauber.

Also ich bin echt kein Profi, aber ihr habt doch bestimmt auch irgendwann schon mal aus einer ganz normalen Grafik (JPEG Bild von der Digicam) irgendwas raus geschnitten und das dann in ein PNG mit Alphatransparenz umgewandelt, oder nicht?

hmm... nehmen wir als Bsp. mal einen Schuh! Ihr knipst einen Schuh, und wollt diesen Schuh als Icon für euren Blog. Mit Alphatransparenz-PNG, damit alles schön smooth zum Hintergrund wirkt und nicht so verpixelt wie bei einem GIF. Welche Werkzeuge nehmt ihr dafür?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. März 2009)

> Ich sehe das Schachbrett-Muster was für mich bedeutet: "Transparent!"


 Nicht nur für dich  .

Lösch die Hintergrundeben und nimm den normalen Radiergummi oder mach das ganze mit einer Maske da kannst du dann mit allem was du willst reinmalen hauptsache es ist schwarz-weiß.

Anonsten wenn du einen guten Freisteller haben möchtst kommst kommst du um Handarbeit eh nicht rum.
Für freisteller nimmt man als erstes das Lasso- oder Pfadwerkzeug in Kombination mit einer Maske am besten.

Aber unter dem Suchwort Freistelelr findest du hier eine ganze Menge Tipps.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DataFox (19. März 2009)

Wenn ich das JPEG in PS öffne, habe ich nur eine einzige Ebene: Eine Hintergrundebene. Die kann ich nicht löschen.

Du hast recht, von Hand ist das einfach am besten. Aber mein Problem ist ja gerade, mit welchem Werkzeug ich die Transparenz "aufmalen" kann? Freistellen im Sinne von was ausschneiden will ich ja nicht, sondern ich will bestimmte Teile im Bild transparent machen 
Aber auch nicht "harte" Transparenz wie bei GIF, sondern weiche, also mit Abstufungen.

Stehe da total auf dem Schlauch. Mich wundert das ich nirgends die Transparenz als Farbe wählen kann...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. März 2009)

Um die Hintergrundebene weg zu bekommen mußt du nur darauf doppelklicken. Dann wird es eine normale Ebene mit Hintergrundtransparenz.



> Mich wundert das ich nirgends die Transparenz als Farbe wählen kann


Das kannst du nicht weil Transparent keine Farbe ist.
Du gehst da von einer falschen Vorraussetzung aus. Transparenz hat nichts mit Farbe sondern mit Deckkraft zu tun.

Und das was du möchtest ist identisch mit dem was man bei einem Freisteller erreicht.
Deshalb die gleiche Vorgehensweise.
Am besten setzt du dich mal mit Masken auseinander.
MAsken sind ansich Ebenen die verwendet werden um über die Graustufen eine Deckkraft zu simulieren. Das heißt du kannst mit einem Halbwert eine Transparenz erreichen.

Gruß und frag weiter falls du nicht weiter kommst


----------



## DataFox (19. März 2009)

Hi

hmmm ok also nun habe ich aus der Hintergrundebene eine richtige Ebene gemacht. Die heisst "Ebene 0". Transparenz kriege ich in mein Bild also rein, in dem ich eine Maske um das erstelle was ich behalten will, und den Rest der Transparent sein soll z.B. schwarz ausmale

Und wie geht's dann weiter? Finde zu PNG + Transparenz keine Tutorials :-( kann mir nicht vorstellen das dazu noch keiner mal was mit Screenshots gemacht hat. Ist doch total das heiße Thema.

Google wirft mir da immer nur Treffer von Webdesignern raus, die sich darüber ärgern das transparente PNG im IE6 nicht gehen. Aber das ist eine andere Baustelle. Will die PNG's in einem Programm benutzen, nicht im Browser.


----------



## Leola13 (20. März 2009)

Hai,



DataFox hat gesagt.:


> in dem ich eine Maske um das erstelle was ich behalten will, und den Rest der Transparent sein soll z.B. schwarz ausmale



Genau ! Dann sollte wiederum der Hintergrund durchscheinen. 



DataFox hat gesagt.:


> Und wie geht's dann weiter? Finde zu PNG + Transparenz keine Tutorials



Das ganze als PNG abspeichern.



DataFox hat gesagt.:


> kann mir nicht vorstellen das dazu noch keiner mal was mit Screenshots gemacht hat. Ist doch total das heiße Thema.
> 
> Google wirft mir da immer nur Treffer von Webdesignern raus, die sich darüber ärgern das transparente PNG im IE6 nicht gehen.



Ebendrum ist das Ganze auch nicht heiss. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. März 2009)

Hi,
also wenn du in PS arbeitest arbeitest du an sich immer mit dem PSD- bzw PSB-Format. Das heißt für dich das PNG-Format wird für dich erst bei der Ausgabe relevant.
Du solltest mal die Photoshop-Tutorial in diesem Forum ansehen. Da gibt es denke ich auch welche über das Maskieren.

Aber hier eine kleine Anleitung. Also du hast deine Ebene auf der du erstmal eine Maske erstellst. Dann mußt du diese markieren so das das Maskenicon einen rahmen drum bekommt. dann erstellst du deinen Freisteller bzw. Auswahl mit dem Werkzeug deiner Wahl. Diese Auswahl füllst dudann mit Schwarz oder Weiß auf der Maskenebe. Und voila du hast ein Freigestelltes Objekt und verlierst deinen Hintergrund nicht wenn du den später vielleicht noch benötigst.
Wenn du die Maske verschiebst siehst dud das der Hintergrund noch vorhanden ist.

Um nun eine PNG zu erstellen gesht du über Datei>speichern für web oder so ähnlich. Dort bekommst dann ein Auswahlmenü um die Einstellungen für die PNG vorzunehmen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DataFox (20. März 2009)

hmm... das kann ich grad gar nicht nachvollziehen.

Wieso male ich mit schwarz eine Maske? Das schwarz steht für "Transparent" Und wie sage ich das Photoshop? Was ist, wenn in meinem Bild dann ein schwarzer Pixel vorkommt? Und wie ist das bei den teildurchlässigen Pixeln, also diesen "Alphatransparenten" dingern? Ich kann doch nicht einfach sagen "alles was schwarz ist, ist jetzt transparent"!! das entspricht dann ja GIF mit knallharten übergängen, also entweder 0% transparent oder 100%transparent. Wenn ich smoothe Kanten will dann sind die ja manchmal dunkelrot, dunkelblau, hellgrau, usw. je nach dem wie ich da mit den Pinsel ran gegangen bin.


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2009)

Verwirrender Beitrag. Ich glaube du gehst immer noch von falschen Annahmen aus.

Transparenz hat erstmal nichts mit Farbe zu tun, sondern nur wieviel Deckkraft/Lichtdurchlässigkeit die Pixel haben. 

Mit Masken wird dieser Deckkraftwert über Schwarz bis Weiß definiert. Schwarz lässt kein Licht durch, Weiß lässt alles durch (anhang). Grauwerte lassen es eben nur leicht transparent werden. Das gilt aber halt nur für Masken. Wie du die erstellst und mehr zu den Ebenenmasken findest du in der PS-Hilfe. 

Das stellt nichts mit den Pixeln im Bild an, sondern funktioniert wie eine extra Ebene und ist jederzeit zerstörungsfrei löschbar.


----------

